# Bricked my Charge



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep I did. SOft brick, but nothing I did could bring it back. I didnt know there were issues with CWM recovery, so I reflashed it through Odin. Long story short, it wouldnt turn on, then I got it on and was endlessly stuck in recovery. I just bought it on Monday so I did the dick move by returning it for a new one.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

did you try out that odin file that got posted? might work wonders


----------



## tdenton1138 (Jun 17, 2011)

You could also try the ED1 rooted ODIN file floating around elsewhere if that new ED2 doesn't seem to work. Also make sure you don't have lagfix enabled when you flash a stock rom..


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 10, 2011)

tdenton1138 said:


> You could also try the ED1 rooted ODIN file floating around elsewhere if that new ED2 doesn't seem to work. Also make sure you don't have lagfix enabled when you flash a stock rom..


It was enabled, but then I went back into the sd card and deleted it, reflashed a stock rom and then got stuck in a recovery bootloop


----------



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

Team_Black_Hat Team Black Hat 
by P3Droid
Charge Owners: First TBH release for the Charge, full factory tar and Samsung internal flash software. Plz enjoy bit.ly/lEEkdi

Saw that on my twitter page I dunno if it will help


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes I would try the items posted by TBH first. Also you said you deleted voodoo from the SD card? Doing this will not disable voodoo. You need to create a file called disable_lagfix(double check the grammar I am not positive right now I have a hangover) and when you boot you will hear the female voice disabling. With that being said flash back to you previous Rom and kernel , re enable the lagfix should be automating then go on your SD card and create the disable file then reboot once you hear the voice disabling your good to flash back to stock.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

And to clarify the disable_lagfix file needs to be placed inside the voodoo folder on your SD card

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Breakthecycle2 said:


> I did the dick move by returning it for a new one.


Sorry to be harsh, but honestly you should have tried harder to fix your phone before thinking about returning it at all. This is the reason why carriers hate rooted users...


----------



## BrianTX (Jun 17, 2011)

With vzw now charging people for returning bricked/hacked phones, this story may not be over.


----------



## diverbelow (Jul 2, 2011)

I tried to flash the latest leaked GB and got stuck in to a boot loop, and flashed using EE4 and now my screen will not turn on. The lights on the physical buttons will be dim and stay lite as long as I hold the power button. I am also not able to get in to the download mode. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## diverbelow (Jul 2, 2011)

subscribe


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

"diverbelow said:


> I tried to flash the latest leaked GB and got stuck in to a boot loop, and flashed using EE4 and now my screen will not turn on. The lights on the physical buttons will be dim and stay lite as long as I hold the power button. I am also not able to get in to the download mode. Is there anything I can do?


Take the phone and hold volume button down while plugging into computer with Odin on the screen. Does Odin see the phone? Is it possible it's just your screen?

I too flashed the leaked gb and got stuck in a boot loop. I was leaving on vacation so didn't was to screw with it so went into recovery wiped data/cache and then flashed Odin Gummy 1.9.1 with no problems. My point is you shouldn't need to flash back to stock....if you can get Odin to recognize your phone.

Question: Did you disable lagfix and reboot to completely disable prior to flashing the gb ROM?


----------



## diverbelow (Jul 2, 2011)

rsims26 said:


> Take the phone and hold volume button down while plugging into computer with Odin on the screen. Does Odin see the phone? Is it possible it's just your screen?
> 
> I too flashed the leaked gb and got stuck in a boot loop. I was leaving on vacation so didn't was to screw with it so went into recovery wiped data/cache and then flashed Odin Gummy 1.9.1 with no problems. My point is you shouldn't need to flash back to stock....if you can get Odin to recognize your phone.
> 
> Question: Did you disable lagfix and reboot to completely disable prior to flashing the gb ROM?


Odin did not see the phone, only thing that lights up are the physical button lights.

I came from EPH1 and did not have lagfix enabled.

I replacement phone coming today, I don't want VZW look in to the phone saying you are rooted and charge full amount. I rather keep my phone and send back the replacement phone.


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

diverbelow said:


> Odin did not see the phone, only thing that lights up are the physical button lights.
> 
> I came from EPH1 and did not have lagfix enabled.
> 
> I replacement phone coming today, I don't want VZW look in to the phone saying you are rooted and charge full amount. I rather keep my phone and send back the replacement phone.


I know it sounds stupid... But if you can't get to flash a stock, unrooted rom, you may be better off keeping the new phone and throwing the new phone up in the air and letting it smash on the ground.


----------



## diverbelow (Jul 2, 2011)

KaneD20 said:


> I know it sounds stupid... But if you can't get to flash a stock, unrooted rom, you may be better off keeping the new phone and throwing the new phone up in the air and letting it smash on the ground.


I thought about taking a electromagnet to the old phone and making one pass.


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

diverbelow said:


> I thought about taking a electromagnet to the old phone and making one pass.


Or that. OR just drop it into the toilet "accidentally"... They can't charge you if they can't get it to load in any way.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"KaneD20 said:


> Or that. OR just drop it into the toilet "accidentally"... They can't charge you if they can't get it to load in any way.


Or be a man and admit that you F'd up and quit trying to scam.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

"KaneD20 said:


> Or that. OR just drop it into the toilet "accidentally"... They can't charge you if they can't get it to load in any way.


Yes they can, there's no reason to do that. They won't warranty a phone that has physical or water damage, you'd have to buy a new one, unless you had insurance, in which case you'd pay the deductible. That's the same thing if they somehow discovered you were rooted, so you'd be guaranteeing that it wouldn't be covered if you damage it.


----------

